# Spezieller Webspace gesucht.



## Suchfunktion (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo.

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Webserver.. (Mh.. okay.. war eigentlich klar.. dummer anfang, also nochmal

Ich suche einen Webspaceanbieter mit folgenden dingen:
- PHP
- MySQL
- Perl (bzw. CGI)
- PHPMyAdmin
(- Confixx o.Ae. zum verwalten, kenne mich bisher nur mit confixx aus, weiss nich was es sonst noch so gibt, sorry)
- 50GB Traffic (mind. erstmal)
*- Voraussetzungen fuer typo3 (ich glaube da muss vom root bereits etwas vorinstalliert sein um typo3 installen zu koennen)*
- moeglichst guenstig  
- usw.

Soll halt eine Seite mit typo3 erstellt werden..

Da mein aktueller Anbieter leider das Hosting aufgibt (moege seine seele in frieden ruhen. Amen!) ist es wirklich dringend..

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Johannes Postler (8. Januar 2005)

Wenn diese  Angaben stimmen, müsste Typo 3 bei Inode  laufen. Bitte aber vorher nochmal nachfragen oder die PHPInfo ansehen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Januar 2005)

Hi Suchfunktion,

schick' mir einfach eben kurz eine Email mit weiteren Angaben zur Größe des benötigten Webspaces, so dass ich dir ein Angebot zukommen lassen kann (info@busoft.de), die Server sind typo3-fähig.


----------



## Suchfunktion (8. Januar 2005)

Mh danke leute.. super antworten *happy bin*
Dachte nich dass das so schnell geht 

Werd mich darum kuemmern!

Danke

//Nachtrag:
Hey ASrne, hab dir ne mail gheschrieben..
Danke schonmal


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Januar 2005)

Angebot in Vorbereitung


----------



## Tobias K. (10. Januar 2005)

moin


@Arne
Könntest du mal eine kleine Preisübersicht für dein Webhosting-Service fertig machen?
Bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Angebot.

Oder lieber nur per Mail an dich, bzw. dann wieder an mich?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Januar 2005)

Nabend umbrasaxum,

schick' mir doch einfach eben kurz eine Email (info [ät] busoft [.] de) mit den groben Anforderungen - das geht finde ich immer leichter.


----------



## Suchfunktion (11. Januar 2005)

So, danke Herr Buchwald   
Netter support ;-)


----------

